# Where do I get a 5 hp table router



## sacred77 (Mar 20, 2009)

Hey, I can't find another router like I've got now. It's 5 hp, and drops down out of the case with just a single large wing nut. It's 5 hp. 

I bought a shop full of tools and would like another like it. It has no name at all. I like it because I can put the router on the table and change the bit.

Joel


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Joel and welcome to the forum. I can't help you but some of the others may be able to direct you to the place you are looking for.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Joel, are you sure it's a FIVE horsepower router, I personally have never heard of such a tool which I think would have to be three phase and very heavy to drop and refit into the table. A single phase one on 110 volts would draw around 34 amps and at start-up, considerably more.


----------



## sacred77 (Mar 20, 2009)

I found out what it is!! A black and decker ProfessionalElectronic. Can you believe it?? Now I'll try to find out where to buy it. Yes it's 5 hp.

It's the speed I love. I have two shapers and they cannot cut like this. Also I have an industrial Joiner in which I bought new blades for, but the same situation occurs. Not fast enough. Can I change motors safely to get more revolutions?? joel


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI joel

I have seen a 5hp pin router but like Harry not one for a router table, can you pls. post a picture of it, would love to see one 

=======



sacred77 said:


> I found out what it is!! A black and decker ProfessionalElectronic. Can you believe it?? Now I'll try to find out where to buy it. Yes it's 5 hp.
> 
> It's the speed I love. I have two shapers and they cannot cut like this. Also I have an industrial Joiner in which I bought new blades for, but the same situation occurs. Not fast enough. Can I change motors safely to get more revolutions?? joel


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

sacred77 said:


> Also I have an industrial Joiner in which I bought new blades for, but the same situation occurs. Not fast enough. Can I change motors safely to get more revolutions?? joel


Joel,

I don't know if you were the original owner of this machine or if you picked it up second hand. 

If you picked it up second hand,

What information do you have on the manufacturer of the jointer? Is the motor 'original' or does it look like it has been replaced already? Motors that are 1180 rpm, 1800 rpm, and 3400 rpm all look alike. If your unit was designed for a 3400 rpm motor and someone installed a 1800 rpm motor, than that could be your problem.

Do the pulleys look like they are original? If someone replaced the pulleys with different size ones, or installed them in the incorrect orientation, than that would slow you down. Jointer cutterheads usually spin faster than the motor rpm, so the bigger diameter pulley is on the motor. You can check with autozone or another local auto parts store to see if they have a tachometer you can borrow to check that your cutter speed is running at the correct RPM. Harbor freight has a couple of cheap ones too.

http://search.harborfreight.com/cpi...age=1&resultsPerPage=10&resultsPerPageBottom=

I wouldn't run the cutterhead any faster than it was designed to run. You can slow down your feed rate and 'speed up' the jointer a little that way.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

A lot of the newer routers drop out of the base easily as well, just by flipping open a clamp. They might be a lot easier to find than your old trusty B & D. I have a couple of PC 890 motors that I change instead of the bits.

The Craftsman, Bosch and a few others change over like this as well, I believe.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

5 hp has to be 220V UNLESS it is rated like a shop vac which commonly say 6 hp for 110V which is not correct. 5 HP may be the HP upon stalling the motor until it blows up, it certainly is not the continuous HP.

This is why HP rating are meaningless. 

Give us the current draw and voltage off the motor and then we will know the true HP rating. The current draw is really what matters.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Not to be negative, but I think the decimal in front of the 5 has worn off. I had trouble lifting the last 5hp motor I saw.


----------



## sacred77 (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the responces.Rpms is what I'm after. Ive noticed that even 1.5 hp spin at 18000, so I guess any table router is suffecient. 

The B and D says 5 hp router right on the label. I don't feel teched off about it if it is not. It is a great router and out performs my two shapers. As I get familiar with my second hand tools, I'll be better at these postings, but right now, I'm just after three tables, one for rails, one for stiles, one for panels, and I need them to cut fast, 

The Jointer must be fixed, so I'm definetly going to get some specs on that one, 

Can a shaper be made to go faster?? This would save me a lot, seeing how I have a ton of panel bits. I have a Jet 1 hp.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

> Can a shaper be made to go faster??


I think you will need to worry about if the shaper cutter(s) could hold up to a higher speed. Just be careful about trying to go to a higher speed than what's rated.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

sacred77 said:


> Thanks for all the responces.Rpms is what I'm after. Ive noticed that even 1.5 hp spin at 18000, so I guess any table router is suffecient.
> 
> The B and D says 5 hp router right on the label. I don't feel teched off about it if it is not. It is a great router and out performs my two shapers. As I get familiar with my second hand tools, I'll be better at these postings, but right now, I'm just after three tables, one for rails, one for stiles, one for panels, and I need them to cut fast,
> 
> ...



Shaper cutters are usually larger diameter than router bits. As a result, they are designed for machines that spin slower. The bigger the cutter, the slower the speed. That is why you should slow down your 3" panel raising bit in you router, but you can run the 3/8 straight cutter at full speed.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I don't think I'd try to "super-charge" a shaper to run faster than it was designed to run. I'd trust the engineers knew what they were doing.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Ralph Barker said:


> Not to be negative, but I think the decimal in front of the 5 has worn off. I had trouble lifting the last 5hp motor I saw.


My own thoughts but I didn't want to risk upsetting the gentleman.


----------

